# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy cắt Plasma, Oxy-Gas CNC >  Máy cắt Plasma CNC EMC cắt tôn Cong Vênh sẽ như thế nào

## Máy cắt CNC

Máy cắt Plasma CNC EMC cắt tôn Cong Vênh sẽ như thế nào???



Mọi thông tin thắc mắc vui lòng liên hệ.
Công ty cổ phần đầu tư công nghệ EMC.

website: https://hancatemc.com/

----------


## anhcos

Vênh thế này kích thước chắc sẽ thay đổi nhiều, có cách nào cắt vênh mà vẫn giữ dc nguyên kích thước không bác chủ?

----------


## CKD

> Vênh thế này kích thước chắc sẽ thay đổi nhiều, có cách nào cắt vênh mà vẫn giữ dc nguyên kích thước không bác chủ?


Cái này bám bề mặt thôi a. E chưa thấy thằng cắt phẵng nào mà tự bù được mặt cong  :Big Grin:

----------

